# My False Floor boot insul in My GTI-R



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's hoping this works 








And an insul i did on Mates R32 GTS-T SKYLINE


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

COOOLL it worked


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

im a bit comfused... whats goin on....

but damn.. you should tell your friend to sell his Skyline to me for $9,000 US  hehhe


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

Na you don't want that one you want my brother's factory nismo 5 speed with active front spoiler and killer sounds to sorry haven't got any pic's


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah we do, of course we would rather have a R-34 GTR but any skyline will do for most of us since nevermind owning one must of never have been in or even seen a skyline in real life.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Yeah, we'd take anything with the Skyline name on it. Even one of those ugly 4 door Buick looking things from the 80's.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

Dam those are the best one's  The good old R31 Tin box's HE HE HE Dam haven't got a pic of this REAL nice one round here Must say i was surpised by a mates R32 GTS skyline today for those of you that don't know this model 2.0 twin cam (no hair dryer) this one has forged pistons after market cams air filter Clutch and close ratio gearbox man this thing could move sideways round every bend it's was alot of fun


----------

